# Frohen Vatertag liebe Väter!



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Mai 2020)

Einfach mal einen Kuss in die Runde der Väter!



Macht Euch einen schönen Tag und immer den Mindestabstand einhalten!


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte letztens meinen Sohn belauscht. 
Natürlich rein zufällig. 

Und da hat er mit seinen Kumpels über die Väter gesprochen.
Und alle meinten, dass ihre Väter peinlich wären.
Mein Sohn hat dagegen gesagt, dass sein Vater -- also ich  -- eigentlich ganz cool wäre und eine lockere Einstellung hätte.
Ich wollte fast zu ihm hinlaufen und ihn umarmen. 
Ich bin ein cooler Vater -- was Besseres kann man nicht von den Kindern erfahren. 
Ich muss jetzt nur noch herausfinden, was meine Tochter denkt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Mai 2020)

Ich finde gut, dass mein Vater nicht locker und cool ist, sondern über eine funktionstüchtige Denkeinheit verfügt. Ist deswegen vielleicht nicht immer einfach, aber umso mehr weiß ich es zu schätzen.

Cool zu sein, bedeutet jemand anderem nach seinem Maßstab zu gefallen. Je nach Alter der Kinder ist das vielleicht eine Äußerung von Wertschätzung, aber bestimmt kein Kompliment.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt nur noch herausfinden, was meine Tochter denkt.


Schon im Tagebuch/Smartphone gestöbert?


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Mai 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Ich finde gut, dass mein Vater nicht locker und cool ist, sondern über eine funktionstüchtige Denkeinheit verfügt. Ist deswegen vielleicht nicht immer einfach, aber umso mehr weiß ich es zu schätzen.
> 
> Cool zu sein, bedeutet jemand anderem nach seinem Maßstab zu gefallen. Je nach Alter der Kinder ist das vielleicht eine Äußerung von Wertschätzung, aber bestimmt kein Kompliment.



Autoritärer Charakter much?


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Mai 2020)

Meine Tochter fragt mich noch oft um Rat bei PC-Problemen, obwohl sie ein sehr gutes praktisches technisches Wissen hat.
Das empfinde ich als großes Vertrauen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztens meinen Sohn belauscht. ...
> Ich wollte fast zu ihm hinlaufen und ihn umarmen.


BELAUSCHEN ????
U M A R M E N    

Wie uncool! 



Feier schön ,,,, 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Schon im Tagebuch/Smartphone gestöbert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hör schon den Hubschrauber .... 

Die armen Kinder ..


----------

